# Blast- test/nandrolone/eq/tren/hgh/slin/sarms



## CP89 (Nov 7, 2016)

Logging an 8 week blast

1.3g test 900 npp 700 eq/week

50mg tren suspension pre workout

16iu hgh post workout m/w/f

10iu slin pre workout 10iu slin post workout (pre post workout meal)

40mg mk677 18 lgd 4033 ed

20mg tamoxifen ed

1mg arimidex eod

Training push pull legs twice a week

Approx macros for training day:

Protein- 400g

Fats- 85

Carbs- 500


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Feck me that's a lot of gear, Interested to see how you get on.

What are your current stats


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Pics?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Hope the op's physique justifies such doses.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

RedStar said:


> Hope the op's physique justifies such doses.


 Don't we all mate, Not been past 1g all in never mind 3g FFS


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Big daddy ste is that you?


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

cals look a bit low for that amount of gear IMO...unless a pretty super responder....


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

OP - Looks interesting. You're not using slin for 8 weeks straight though are you?


----------

